
Ask HN: Gmail spam filters acting up? - laurenia
I just checked my Gmail spam box, and there have been over a dozen emails in the past month that were incorrectly sent to spam.  Most were promotional (Yelp, Taskrabbit, a couple of hotels I&#x27;ve visited and newspapers I subscribed to), but some were personal -- a receipt from the Apple store, two from my car dealer confirming an appointment.<p>Has anyone else noticed this recently?
======
emilburzo
You can't say it's "acting up" because spam filtering is an art, not an exact
science.

And if you want to complain about Gmail's spam filter, try using Yahoo Mail
for a while, you'll quickly learn to appreciate it.

Anyway, it's a good habit to regularly check your Spam folder.

------
ChuckMcM
If you do "show original" you can see the reason in the headers.

